# location of egr sensor?



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

There is no "EGR Sensor"

There is 2 EGT sensors for the EGR.

There is a non serviceable sensor in the EGR valve. You replace the entire valve assembly.

There may be a third temp sensor for the Cooler. Not sure. Regardless it would also be non serviceable and you replace the entire EGR Cooler.

The remaining things like bypass control don't have any sensors.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

cdccjohnson said:


> Can someone point me to where the egr sensor is. My check engine light is back on and the new sensor was delivered a few days ago. If possible, a picture would be even better
> 
> Thanks


I'm assuming you have the EGR Temp Sensor. I don't have a great picture for that, but you should be able to locate it by tracing the lines from the EGR cooler, I do have a picture that shows that. X marks the EGR cooler housing itself. Arrow shows the Exhaust gas flow to the cooler.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Well the warning light kept coming on and off especially after i had filled up. , i decided to replace the gas cap. I reset the light and installed the new cap. So far so good. Its staying off.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

cdccjohnson said:


> Well the warning light kept coming on and off especially after i had filled up. , i decided to replace the gas cap. I reset the light and installed the new cap. So far so good. Its staying off.


On a gasoline powered car, the gas cap can get a Check Engine light, due the the evaporative emmissions controls that monitor pressure on the gasoline tank. There is no such concern, nor monitoring for a DIESEL powered vehicle. Diesel has a much higher flashpoint, and does nto contribute to air polution by evaproation alone (in a meaningful way), thus no emmissions controls on the fuel tank. 

Not sure why the cap would have anything to do with your issue, you did post under the Gen 2 Diesel discussion, I'm assuming you have a Diesel?


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Well this EGR sensor was on the left side just underneath air filter box hose. The top part of the sensor was easy to get to and remove but getting to the rest from underneath was a PITA. Also had a bear of a time getting the electrical connector undone. I did it, but dont ask how. 

Once installed, I started it up and the check engine light went out right away. I checked to see if any codes remained and there was nothing there. 

I never noticed that it ran any different whenever the light was on, but I guess it messed up with the emissions to some degree.


----------

